

We built an app for tweetstorming - OoTheNigerian
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.writerack.android

======
gondylife
Talking about making life easier, this app has automated the whole process of
tweetstorming without interruption. My best feature is the ability to preview
my tweetstorm before posting. Kudos to Fonebase Labs.

------
zimuzostanley
Wow. I like the design.

------
OoTheNigerian
Let me know if you guys have any questions. It is a product we built at our
company. It is NOT a startup. We think it is pretty useful though.

